# Que amplificador usar para parlante de 16 Ohms



## Alee (May 19, 2015)

Hay les deje una foto del parlante


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 19, 2015)

?

5W 16 ohm? Baja potencia de buena calidad 

Un ampli a 12V te dará menos de medio watt con esa bocina. Uno de 12v pero BTL te dará como 2W...

No creo que hagas mucho con esa bocinita si pretendes usar un bajo voltaje. Para esto recomendaría un ampli de 30V para obtener por lo menos 3W.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2015)

Con cualquier amplificador , dará la mitad de la potencia y el doble de fidelidad 

Son muy buscados por los amantes de los valvulares


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2015)

Esos son parlante de TV?? se puede utilzar cualquier amplificador que con 8 te entregue unos 10W de echo en los TV's se utilzan con CI's como por ejemplo el TDA2006 que con esa impedancia tiene muy buena calidad


----------



## ocarbone (May 20, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con cualquier amplificador , dará la mitad de la potencia y el doble de fidelidad


 
hola Dosmetros, estoy de acuerdo con lo de la mitad de la potencia porque aumenta la resistencia del parlante, podrias explicarte mejor con respecto a lo del doble de fidelidad?
Gracias Oscar


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2015)

ocarbone dijo:


> hola Dosmetros, estoy de acuerdo con lo de la mitad de la potencia porque aumenta la resistencia del parlante, podrias explicarte mejor con respecto a lo del doble de fidelidad?
> Gracias Oscar



En la mayoría de los casos la distorsión aumenta con la reducción de la impedancia de carga


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2015)

Claro , sin duda mejora mucho la THD y aumenta el factor damping , que maneja los graves.

Por eso esos parlantes son muy buscados por los amantes de lo valvular.

Saludos !


----------



## sergiot (May 20, 2015)

El factor damping es lo que evita que el cono siga moviéndose cuando la señal desaparece, no?

Creo haber leído que es un parámetro de los amplificadores para subwoofer, puede ser o estoy errado?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2015)

sergiot dijo:


> El factor damping es lo que evita que el cono siga moviéndose cuando la señal desaparece, no?
> 
> Creo haber leído que es un parámetro de los amplificadores para subwoofer, puede ser o estoy errado?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificadores-depende-damping-20830/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-be-or-not-to-be-that-is-the-question-129787/


----------

